# Holland Eredivisie 30 Oct - 01 Nov



## A_Skywalker (Oct 27, 2009)

30 Oct 19:45 VVV v NAC 2.62 3.25 2.50 +10  
31 Oct 17:45 Heerenveen v ADO Den Haag 1.72 3.50 4.33 +10  
31 Oct 18:45 PSV v Vitesse 1.20 6.00 10.00 +10  
31 Oct 18:45 Roda JC v FC Twente 5.50 3.60 1.57 +10  
31 Oct 19:45 FC Groningen v AZ 2.60 3.25 2.50 +10  
01 Nov 11:30 Ajax v Feyenoord 1.61 3.60 5.00 +10  
01 Nov 13:30 Heracles v FC Utrecht 2.75 3.25 2.37 +10  
01 Nov 13:30 RKC v Willem II 2.60 3.25 2.50 +10  
01 Nov 13:30 Sparta v NEC 2.25 3.25 2.90


----------



## Alexiusz (Oct 29, 2009)

Ajax is huge favourite in the match against their rivals. Feyenoord started this season well but isn't playing well lately. Ajax plays very attractive football and will create many, many chances. We could see a big win on Sunday. My guess is 4-0. Ajax to win is sure @1.60


----------



## BgFutbol (Oct 30, 2009)

I wouldn't expect a result like 4-0, maybe over 2.5 goals, but something like 2-1.


----------



## BettingTiger (Oct 30, 2009)

Expect Roda beating Twente with that big odds  :lol:


----------



## BgFutbol (Oct 30, 2009)

Roda JC v FC Twente 

Roda are in the relegation zone with 10 points, just as other 3 teams with 10 points so they can move a lot if they win points in this match. 5 matches thet haven't tasted the win. Twente are total favorites in this match. Anything else but a win for Twente will be surprise.


----------



## BgFutbol (Nov 1, 2009)

Alexiusz said:
			
		

> Ajax is huge favourite in the match against their rivals. Feyenoord started this season well but isn't playing well lately. Ajax plays very attractive football and will create many, many chances. We could see a big win on Sunday. My guess is 4-0. Ajax to win is sure @1.60



Impressive guess. Match ended 5-1. Over 5.5 goals  :shock:


----------



## okosh (Nov 2, 2009)

BgFutbol said:
			
		

> Alexiusz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I bet on correct score choosing "Any Unquoted" @ 4.7...Had $10 on it for a nice $37 profit  :mrgreen: 
They had to score 4 goals only for me to win


----------

